# Please link to TSG!



## TechGuy

Do you have a web site? We'd sure appreciate a link back to TSG:
For some buttons and additional informaiton, check out http://www.techguy.org/linking.html


----------



## Big-K

That was one of the first things I put when designing mine last year


----------



## southernlady

I can't do the buttons any more but you will have the link as soon as my web site is back up and running. Our server crashed over the weekend and we had to change servers. We are frantically putting ourselves back together in the *back room* cause we LOST ALL the database when it crashed. All we saved were the images! Our new host is 1&1. If ANYONE knows how to put the images on their template, PLEASE let me know. Liz


----------



## Skivvywaver

I'll do it Mike. I have a couple of sites that get decent traffic.


----------



## cheese

You have a button on top of page on mine.


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks very much guys! It's appreciated.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Hey, why is it that when I hit the one of my links I am not signed in? If I go to home I am signed in. Just an observation and not any problem. I'd never enter that way anyhow. My cookie doesn't work unless I hit the forums link. 

Mike, do you have a devious plot here?


----------



## TechGuy

Your cookies might be saving specifically for forums.techguy.org instead of *.techguy.org, or your computer might be pointing to server 1 for www but server 2 to forum (or vice-versa). Anyway, no big deal, and thanks for the link!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Yeah, I'll never enter that way. I am hardly ever at my sites anymore. I hang at yours instead. Its more fun.


----------



## Squashman

I really dont have anything on my site but I am linking to it.


----------



## Toddles18

I'll have a link in my links page once I build it.


----------



## cahallyburton

Hi. I have a website created with Frontpage 2000, & the owner wants to allow visitors to place their links on the site. Where can I find a script to do this? Thanks!


----------



## Ciberblade

I have started a blog...and modified the logo by size and transparent background as shown:


>


----------



## SirBriggs

I made a button too, to fit into the rest of my stuff:








You can put it up if you want.


----------



## Ciberblade

TechGuy ~ I was looking at the linking page and the code:


>


For your edification (in case you don't already know) the Firefox browser does not display the 'ALT' tag the same way IE does -- in order for the display to be the same, you must add a 'TITLE' tag, like so:


>


Just a though....I wonder what would happen if the 'alt' and 'title' tags had different values? I will post back with the answer in a moment.


----------



## Ciberblade

The answer 

If you set the 'alt' tag and the 'title' tag to different values -- the title tag has the highest hierarchy.

In short -- if you use the 'title' tag -- you will have the same result across browser types.


----------



## TechGuy

Looks great, guys! Good information re Title. I believe it's still part of the HTML standard to use ALT tags for those with screen-readers, etc... but it's nice to know that you can use TITLE if you want the hover to work.


----------



## AKA Arizona

Got it, had it here it is http://www.akaarizona.com/links.html ....................


----------



## TechGuy

Wow, Dave -- I forgot all about that linkable image! You must have put that there a while ago. THANKS! 

Edit: Just looked through your photos. Looks great! :up:


----------



## AKA Arizona

Any time Bro, ya probably from day1 .............................


----------



## uly7

Hola TechGuy
I put a link in my website since the beginning, (Last year)

I have a question 4you.
Is the money that I send to you a year subscription?
Because, and I just got a remainder about sending some money to your website --if I want to have no adds--(?)

Just asking.  

Sincerely
Uly7


----------



## TechGuy

Any money you donate over $20 adds a year to your time with no-ads... but only if you remember to include your username! Since we don't ask for real names when you sign up, I have no way of figuring out who is who if you don't include your username. If you think I missed a donation, just drop me an email at [email protected] and include the method (PayPal, check, direct credit card, etc), the amount, the name it would have come from, and the approximate date so I can try to find you. Thanks!!


----------



## LitomoSilver

I have a FreeWebs site...and I'm not sure if I can or can't link up to yours. Is it ok if I do so? I shouldn't have gotten way outta practice of linking to other websites...but whatever lol. I'll check on FreeWebs' first though, to see if I can and not get expelled for it.


----------



## southernlady

TechGuy, since I've revamped my site and have a forum with a portal using vBadvanced CMPS v1.0.1, I haven't figured out the modules yet. Once I do, I'll link TSG back up again.

Any help figuring out the modules whold be much appreciated...I feel like I'm reading greek again, LOL.

The portal is Southernlady's Portal and none of the links really work to anywhere,  Liz


----------



## TechGuy

I got your email the other day, Southernlady... I'll try to catch up on messages this weekend, but maybe you already got it figured out?


----------



## southernlady

Actually, I never did but I did a html page instead. It works, and it is nice, it's just not exactly what I was working for. I'm going to wait now for 3.5 to come out and figure it out then. But I did link you (as in TSG forum) to the page cause figuring out html is SO much easier, LOL. Liz


----------



## gazza

Hi,

As a thank you for all the help that you have given me in the past.
I have linked to your website.

http://www.johkaz.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## drdrew1469

Done and done. Under 'Forums' on the 'Links' page. Sorry, no pic though, I'm a freaky minimalist (as you will see if you hit my site). And don't worry about trying to understand anything on it, it's basically a "catch all" so I can empty my brain...

http://home.epix.net/~alamb/

drew


----------



## treespirit

Mine's done too, still have loads of work to do on the site however but I'm getting there slowly.


----------



## cperrywebrat

You have been added to my About Me page
http://xizzi.com/


----------



## jp1203

I'll put it on my links page...don't get much traffic, but why not.


----------



## TechGuy

Every little bit helps!


----------



## Jack Goa

Oki, rather late than never, got my domain at last, not very busy, but all my customers pass through there. How can I not put a link to my fave site!!!
http://www.graphicscomplete.com


----------



## TechGuy

The link looks great, Jack. Thanks for your support!


----------



## mrgolfnut66

If your site can solve my problem u bet I will link it.


----------



## dr911

Hey Techguy,

Just added your link to my link page.

http://freeusmoney.com/LINKS.html

Hopw thaat helps !!!
dr911


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks!


----------



## lola2001

I just noticed this post. Sorry to say I never thought of this before. This place provides so much help to me it's the least I can do. I'll add a link to my home page tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## tedwinder

You have a link on the links page of Crystal News Online


----------



## astrodaddy

Happily Posted A Link!

Go to http://www.sghsociety.com and scroll down!


----------



## Eriksrocks

Just put a link up (www.erikswan.net - it's in the cool links dropdown box) plus...
My own little graphic which I also emailed to you, but I'll post it here too:

*Graphic 1:*








http://www.erikswan.net/TSG_image1.gif

*Graphic 2:*








http://www.erikswan.net/TSG_image2.gif

OK now here are the new, improved versions...
*Graphic 3:*








http://www.erikswan.net/TSG_image3.gif

*Graphic 4:*








http://www.erikswan.net/TSG_image4.gif

Feel free to use these however you want! 

Also note that these are just images. You will still need to link them.


----------



## namenotfound

Ciberblade said:


> TechGuy ~ I was looking at the linking page and the code:
> 
> For your edification (in case you don't already know) the Firefox browser does not display the 'ALT' tag the same way IE does -- in order for the display to be the same, you must add a 'TITLE' tag, like so:
> 
> Just a though....I wonder what would happen if the 'alt' and 'title' tags had different values? I will post back with the answer in a moment.





TechGuy said:


> Looks great, guys! Good information re Title. I believe it's still part of the HTML standard to use ALT tags for those with screen-readers, etc... but it's nice to know that you can use TITLE if you want the hover to work.


Alt is required in <img> tags as a "fallback" when the image fails to load, the alt text will be used instead.
Alt attribute was never meant to be used as a "tooltip", that is a Internet Explorer bug.

Title is meant for tooltip and, unlike Alt, it is optional. You don't need Title but you do need Alt for it to validate.

Hope that explains 
* Internet Explorer has a bug that displays Alt text as a tooltip.
* Alt was never meant to be used that way.

The reason Firefox doesn't display Alt as a "tooltip" is because it is *following the rules* set by the W3C

There is an extension for Firefox to display Alt as a tooltip, but it's a stupid extension as it makes Alt display like it does in IE.

Any browser that follows the rules will NOT display Alt as a tooltip.


----------



## a_k

I really like the search one, I will definitely add that to my site. Thanks for all the help guys. :up:


----------



## caheonline

i will link to you ....please someone help me on my post...lol


----------



## tedwinder

A link now on my home page of www.freewebs.om/crystalnews


----------



## saltydawgs

why have none of you posted your urls...i want to see some techies work in action!


----------



## covert215

Put the link in here. If anyone else wants linked there, send me a pm


----------



## gutlypig

I have put a link on my home page please take a look as im an absoulute beginner and quite impressed with myself for getting the link up (dont suppose you have a link similar to the shape and size of my other banners?)

www.worldofmuscle.co.uk


----------



## namenotfound

I just took a look at the code for the search box one. Techguy, aren't you tricking people to place a google search box with your Adsense account attached on their site? 
Everytime someone does a search with it, you get paid. Making money off of other person without telling them first what is really going on is dishonest 

http://www.techguy.org/remotelinks/search.js


> document.write('
> *search free computer help:*</input></input></input></input></input></input> </input></input></input></input></input>
> ');


The "forums list" is the same way

http://www.techguy.org/remotelinks/forums.js



> document.write('
> *search free computer help:*</input></input></input></input></input></input> </input></input></input></input></input>
> ');


----------



## covert215

He deserves the money.


----------



## namenotfound

But the point is that it doesn't state that anywhere on the links page. It should state that :/
Because if you have your own Adsense ads on your site, then you use one of those links with his Adsense embedded in it, Google might get mad that two different Adsense IDs are on the same page and cancel either one or both of the accounts!


----------



## TechGuy

Nope, we only get paid if someone clicks on an ad -- not if they search the site.


----------



## snookemx

Yea i did but i changed the picture to match my template... itsnewtoyou.biz


----------



## willymacmusic

We're still recoding our site, which has been on the web for several years now, but I went ahead and stuck your link at the bottom for now, 'cause you'se guys have been marvelous! (thanx cookiegal )

http://www.willymacmusic.com/


----------



## LitomoSilver

Will place links on new website, unfortunately, that'll take some time.

(I really should learn html...)


----------



## tjamnz

Yeah... Im in the process of setting up a bunch of sites.. Im sure i'll find some room for tsg!!!


----------



## mkatight

I just added a link in my navigation bar and links page at my sites!!!


----------



## lexmarks567

I can try it if I can figure out how hehe don't know if my current set up lets me


----------



## spdabbs

Consider yourself linkied! My site is http://www.vistualise.org


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks to all! :up:


----------



## OneLuv

Somehow in the process of adding another link it got on top of yours, but of course I'd link here! I would have lost my mind a few times had it not been for you all. Thanks much!

http://www.oneluvsdesire.com


----------



## Anomaly1974

If the people here can help me regain access to my site I will be posting a bunch of them. I have one site with around a hundred thousand pages and then my more humble personal site. Still, with all the pages I have going up (Ever so slowly) I think I can find a way to get a few there. I cannot access any of them without some help from here and I have never failed to get an accurate fix for ANY of my problems here. I owe you at least that much! 

Thanks


----------



## macgraphic

I just added you to one of my Squidoo lenses. It's in my sig.


----------



## starchild

This is such a great idea, I'm sorry i didn't think of it, and just noticed it now.

Though i have been giving out the link to this group everytime i see someone on a disc board, group, etc asking a computer question.


----------



## Fyzbo

I've added a link to my website. This place is great, I'm glad to share it.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Will add


----------



## titanalive

Am currently designing a web site which is half way through and the site is pretty empty by allowing me to link up to you guys have given me a boon Thanks this is just too good you guys are the best

:up:


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks very much for the links, everyone! Every little bit helps! :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

TechGuy said:


> Thanks very much for the links, everyone! Every little bit helps! :up:


Are you sure your server can manage lots of user in TSG?


----------



## tomdkat

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Are you sure your server can manage lots of user in TSG?


Depending on what you mean by "lots", I've seen over 4500 concurrent active users logged into the forum. I don't know what kind of hardware the forum runs on but it seems to handle those kinds of loads well.

Peace...


----------



## ~Candy~

Most users ever online was 8,222 at 16-Oct-2007 02:40 PM.


----------



## tomdkat

Do you know how many of those were registered members vs guests/bots/spiders?

Peace...


----------



## ~Candy~

Nope, no clue....just pointing out the numbers.


----------



## stylez79

I have been creating an internet security and maintenance page, have added you to my list, page in sig.


----------



## titanalive

Ok i had promised to link tsg to my site but unfortunately i have been having problems getting my site oinline. Apart form that i have 3 blogs which i can use for a start and i have a site of my friend where i can link up tsg could someone please guide me to a link where i can download the necessary linking banners and links stuff like that. 

Please do reply asap as i would like to link up at the earliest possible. 
Thanks


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

titanalive said:


> Ok i had promised to link tsg to my site but unfortunately i have been having problems getting my site oinline. Apart form that i have 3 blogs which i can use for a start and i have a site of my friend where i can link up tsg could someone please guide me to a link where i can download the necessary linking banners and links stuff like that.
> 
> Please do reply asap as i would like to link up at the earliest possible.
> Thanks


Check out this page

http://www.techguy.org/linking.html


----------



## matt-h

Now that the Website has been redesigned, are there any chances of these buttons being remade to fit the new theme?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

matt-h said:


> Now that the Website has been redesigned, are there any chances of these buttons being remade to fit the new theme?


Mike got long list that he had important thing to do so let him sort the problems about this site first then in few week, then he'll consider about linking


----------



## TechGuy

Yeah, I'd like to update all of those links, but it's pretty far down on the list right now.


----------



## gostim

Hi fellas 
can any1 tell me hw to make a bg transparent i'm using css ? 
thnks 
;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

TechGuy said:


> Yeah, I'd like to update all of those links, but it's pretty far down on the list right now.


Aww, Bless ya, Hope you can finish all list soon  Or how long


----------



## ablaye2008

I will definitly add your link on my sites.
Thanks for this great forum.


----------



## sebastien1970

i will put it for sure as soon as i finish the developement of my NEW site. you will get a precious place in my site. ( of course if people here answer d my question and don't threat me like sh..t like i see in other forum because my question was ( for them ) to stupid. hey... i start so i can't know everything. everybody start somewhere no! ??

yours
sebastien


----------



## TechGuy

Reopening this thread for another 45 days.


----------



## TechGuy

Reopening this again.


----------



## ~Candy~

Stop closing it


----------



## Eriksrocks

Mike, would you mind if I redid some of your old images to fit the new logo style?


----------



## TechGuy

Of course! It's been on my "todo" list for months, but it'd be great to have some other options!


----------



## macro_scoop!

sure , i'd lovely do this ... ^^


----------



## TechGuy

That'd be great! Feel free to post them here!


----------



## TechGuy

Reopening this thread.


----------

